# Bosch jigsaw, a difficult choice



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally I narrowed my list to following two jigsaws. They are both from Bosch, almost the same price, etc. Anybody had experience with these two? Thanks for your comments.

JS470E
Amazon.com: Bosch JS470E 120-Volt 7.0-Amp Top-Handle Jigsaw: Home Improvement

JS470EB
Amazon.com: Bosch JS470EB 7-Amp Barrel-Grip Jigsaw: Home Improvement


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Will,
They're the same saw, it just depends on the style of handle you like. We bought the top handle version at work a few years back and its a very nice saw.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes when I was looking for a jigsaw that was my 2 choices


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I think I have the 240v equivalent of the normal jigsaw. The only issue worth considering is whether or not you have big hands.

On the 'normal' jigsaw you grip the top handle but on the barrel grip you are actually gripping the jigsaw body which is wider than the top handle.

I would breeze past a local hardware shop and feel them up.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

As Hilton suggests, it's best to "feel them up", before deciding. I'm glad I did and bought the top handle model. It's a very nice jig saw.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Depends on your preference. I bought a jigsaw with both top and barrel modes and I like the choice.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I screwed u[ and bought a "barrel" jig saw once and found it very difficult to control. Couldn't get a grip on it, no pun intended.
Jon


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I have the top handle Bosch and the barrel version Festool (which should handle similarly to the Bosch barrel)
Like them both for different reasons. Top handle triggers and is a little more top heavy but pretty good control for the more common cuts. The barrel switches, lower center of gravity, use it mostly for coping and other awkward positions and tighter areas.

For most stuff, get the one that feels good to the hand which will probably be the top handle.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You don't want to rap your hand around a hot motor,get one with a handle on it.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-JS470E-...3NPK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337025569&sr=8-1

==


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the top handle model and it is a great tool. But I have a Milwaukee too that is very nice but it is a bigger more robust tool. Biggest thing to my mind is make sure you use Bosch blades in ANY jigsaw. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You don't want to rap your hand around a hot motor,get one with a handle on it.
> 
> ...


At least with mine, it does not get hot.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I'll add something else here.

When I bought my top of the range Bosch Jig Saw in 2006, I wanted the best. Period.

I've since discovered that I don't use it that often and instead of forking out the equivalent of USD $450, I should have just bought a USD $65 Black and Decker.

Just a thought.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

cagenuts said:


> I'll add something else here.
> 
> When I bought my top of the range Bosch Jig Saw in 2006, I wanted the best. Period.
> 
> ...


G8994Z VS Jigsaw - President's Special!

This is the one I use at home, it's does the job quite well. I use bosch progressor blades in it for the most part. They do a great job.

Is it as nice as the bosch? No, but as it's a great compromise between quality and price.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Bosch is best. You'll not be unhappy with your purchase. Had mine for 'bout 20 years, it's a barell handle and impressed with it still.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I spent many, many years in the sign business and Bosch barrel grips were in every shop. The older ones didn't really even look like a grip (just motor). I found that your hand being down closer to the blade gives much better control. I'm not sure of their quality today but at the time many considered them the best.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

I second that emotion, on the Bosch barrel. 

Best saw ever.:dirol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Interesting time to revive this thread. I am in the process of writing up a review of the new top of the line Bosch jig saws. I will post it tonight.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Love the barrel grip. Had one for over 25 years and still working well. Out lived other similar priced brands !!


----------



## gvales (Nov 17, 2012)

Be advised, a big difference to me is not only the grip, BUT the barrel speed is only changed via the dial, where the top handle has variable speed trigger too!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Will 

The JS470E is the equivalent of the GST150 in Europe. It has the greatest capacity in terms of length of blade it will handle, but for accuracy the GST140 (JS572E in USA) is more accurate with less blade wander because it has a pair of extra set of roller blade guides low down:










I've used the previous model to the GST140, the GST135BCE, for about 5 years and it is streets ahead of any other jig saw I've ever used with possibly the only exception being the Festools. Even there the Bosch automatically handles different thicknesses of blade whilst the Festools need to be manually adjusted if you are using different thicknesses of blade

I own both barrel grip and loop handle tools - barrel grips can offer better control for delicate work such as scribing baseboard (still have an old Metabo St.Ep 564 barrel grip with a Collins coping foot - BTW you can't use these with many "modern" jigsaws), but you ideally need to ensure that the workpiece is clamped down to a barrel grip saw because you can't put much anywhere near as much downwards pressure on them one-handed IMHO - loop grips, whilst placing your hand further away from the surface or the material, do give you the ability to apply downwards pressure onto the saw and workpiece _single-handed_ whilst steadying the material with your free hand (barrel grips can require two hands for this) which is very important if you are using blades such as the T101BR (downcut) to make cut-outs in stuff like melamine, countertop, etc. or you are doing installs where you can't easily clamp stuff down

For me that makes a loop grip saw much more useful if you are involved in installation work unless you scribe (cope) arge quantities of fancy coving (crown moulding) and/or fancy skirtings (baseboard) - in the workshop I really don't think there is much in it

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The review of the JS572EL and JS572EBL can be found here: http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/37728-bosch-js572el-js572ebl-jig-saws.html#post302906


----------

